

40-Pound Calculators, the Birth of Ethernet, and a $100B Mistake - rmason
http://a16z.com/article/Bill-Krause-CEO-sidekick/

======
rmason
The story that wasn't told until now is the role that Steve Jobs had in the
success of the ethernet.

I wonder how many untold stories of Jobs being crucial to the success of a
company are still out there waiting to be revealed?

------
001sky
_We went public having raised $6 million total, at a valuation of $72 million,
which was was four times revenue. Before the lockup period ended, we were
valued at $150 million. People did very well on their investments, but the
point being that we started a major company on $6 million....Let’s fast-
forward 30 years, and calculating for the rate of inflation, that $6 million
equates to about $24 million. How many companies get started today from
founding to the point of liquidity for $24 million? Not many._

